# Installer Windows sur un 2nd SSD interne via Bootcamp



## YannMdl (20 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous !
Je suis nouveau inscrit sur ce forum que je consulte pourtant depuis longtemps, mais aujourd'hui j'aimerai installer un deuxième SSD dans mon MBP mi-2012 pour y installer windows.

Ma question est donc sur l'installation de Windows sur un second SSD interne (à la place du lecteur optique). J'ai pu lire sur ce forum et sur d'autres que c'était relativement compliqué de créer une partition bootable en windows sur le second disque dur puisque BootCamp propose de le faire que pour le disque dur (ou ssd) principal de l'ordinateur.
Du coup je me demandais : est-il possible de faire une copie complète du SSD 1 sur le SSD 2 (avec carbon copy cloner par exemple), de brancher le SSD2 à la place du SSD 1, de faire un bootcamp dessus puis de le remettre à la place du lecteur optique et remettre le SSD 1 à sa place d'origine.
Ainsi il serait possible de booter au démarrage sur le SSD 2 et plus précisément sur la partition Windows du SSD 2 ?

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair, mais cette solution me paraissait plus simple que ce que j'ai pu lire, du coup je me demande si je fais une erreur à un moment ? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé ? Ou sinon quelqu'un saurait pourquoi cela ne fonctionnerait pas ?

Merci d'avance 

Yann


----------

